# Chamber of Haunters



## chamberofhaunters (Nov 22, 2019)

Hello All!

My name is Robert Nulton. I serve as the Chairman to a new organization that will be starting here in 2020 called The Chamber of Haunters. It will be an all-inclusive organization that we hope will be a home for fans, home haunters, yard haunters, charity haunters as well as small, medium and large pro haunters. We want to be a home for everyone who is involved in the Haunted Attraction Industry in any form that takes. Over the years I have felt that there are too many "cliques" in the industry and we need to all come together as one team and not several competing ones. We should not look at each other as competition but, as one team. Our organization is aiming to help do just that. I have been a part of the Haunted Attraction industry for about 25 years in some form or another. My family owned a haunted attraction for 11 years, I am currently an owner once again with a yard haunt in Central Pennsylvania. I have been the founder of an organization known as "The Haunt Rater" which has helped all types of haunted attractions around the country since 2008. We are now taking things to the next level hoping to help even more people. 

If this is something that you are interested in learning more about or would like to join the Chamber, please feel free to contact me by email at [email protected] or liking us on Facebook at @chamberofhaunters and sending us a message. We look forward to speaking with you soon as well as hopefully having you as a member of this up and coming organization. 

Thank you,

Rob Nulton
Chairman
Chamber of Haunters


Co-Owner
Shockwalk Haunt



The Haunt Rater
Owner


----------



## bobby2003 (Oct 5, 2017)

It looks like this is a paid membership? What will someone really get for the money? Do we have to wait until the kickoff at Hauntcon to find out?

See: https://www.chamberofhaunters.com/membership-form.php

Choose your membership level:

Individual/Fan - $50.00/year
Haunt Staff - $50.00/year
Home Haunt - $75.00/year
Charity Haunt - $75.00/year
Small Haunted Attraction - $120.00/year
Medium Haunted Attraction - $185.00/year
Large Haunted Attraction - $240.00/year
Vendor - $160.00/year


----------



## bobby2003 (Oct 5, 2017)

One and done I guess. Hopefully they eventually explain what you get for the money because the website doesn't.


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

Weird ?


----------

